

The Savory Collection: jazz treasure, restorers nightmare, copyright minefiled. - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/17/arts/music/17jazz.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=print

======
siculars
What's interesting to those who often ask "what does this have to do with HN?"
is that these are 70+ year old recordings, some on acetate and aluminum that
need to be painstakingly digitally restored. Also, the ugly copyright monster
rears its head towards the end.

